# Xingyi- Niu Sheng Xian



## blindsage (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2014)

Sure he says Xingyi and western boxing are similar and everyone believes him...but when I say it..... they tell me I'm crazy..

and why oh why do you DO this to me.... Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in.

You are making it REALLY hard to focus on Taiji :EG:


----------



## mograph (Oct 21, 2014)

I like this guy!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2014)

Another thing, I always turn my waist doing Bengquan, like he is showing, and I have had more than one person tell me I was wrong but I simply did not see how you could generate power, xingyi is known for, without turning the waist....I have been vindicated, thank you.

Some of what he is talking about is what I was referring to when I said I saw a lot of similarities between JKD and Xingyiquan in application, just one is front weighted and the other back weighted....


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 17, 2015)

Our beng is a little different but that can be said for the whole of Kenny Gong's line of the art.


----------

